
Windows 10's first paid-for, Linux-based distro - Koshkin
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/windows-10s-first-paid-for-linux-based-distro-20-app-out-now-says-microsoft/
======
vaillancourtmax
Not entirely sure why it's sold for 20$ knowing that the source code is freely
available on GitHub [0]. What prevents anyone from building the distro
themselves?

[0]
[https://github.com/WhitewaterFoundry/WLinux](https://github.com/WhitewaterFoundry/WLinux)

~~~
type0
Nothing, you pay for the easy updates and to support the development.
Paint.net does it the same way and probably some others that do open source on
Windows.

------
sslayer
The end is nigh. One more nail in the Linux coffin. Truly we are lost.

~~~
craftyguy
I see we've reached the 'extend' phase.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguis...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguish)

